# Annual Steelhead "Beach Party" Pics.



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

We had a great turnout for the Annual Steelhead Outing "Beach Party".
We did,nt catch any fish but We sure covered some water and had a lot of fun. Here are a few pics.
They guys gathered around the fire on the beach.






















And then We moved to the pier.















I think Splitshot was takeing a nap and Whit was watching his rods.








From the pier We went to a better place and had lunch. After lunch We headed over to Crystal lake for the late afternoon bite but that did'nt happen either. This last pic. is of the guys that just could'nt believe We did'nt catch anything sat. It's Catfishoge and Whit and Me at an undiscloced spot on Sunday morning. A little light snow and a nice surf coming in but no fish.








It was a great weekend with the best of friends from the M-S site.
Whit, Catfishoge,Mitch,Gunrod and his Dad. Serverus,TGAfish, Splitshot, Quest and Toto.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

A good time with friends says it all, wish I could have made it but crap happens. Maybe next time.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

This was a great weekend and successful outing. I would like to say thanks to Danno and Witt for showing us a few spots to fish in their home territory. It is always fun to fish new spots even when they are not cooperating. Nice to meet a few more members and see some others that I have fished with in the past. 

Maybe next time we can catch some fish!

Rick


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Great photos George! The Elberta pier doewn't look as slick as the Frankfort pier. I couldn't believe how slick it was that morning.

Hey, I had a great time. Thanks for the invite, and I'll see you and the boys in Manistee next Labor Day weekend, if not before.

Ken


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I too had a great time this weekend. It's very refreshing to spend some time with a bunch of guys that have common intrests and more importantly never tire of talking about fishing. Nice to catch up with those of you I knew and to meet those of you I didn't.

I thought for sure you guys would get into some fish Sunday, especially since I decided to stay in my nice warm bed.

Til next time,

Mitch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The Michigan Sportsman Autumn Beach Bash '03 offered a great time for the eleven members who attended.

We fished a secret beach on a secret lake in a secret state. While the fishing wasn't anything to crow about the comraderie is worth a treasure.

As Mitch said, it was great to meet new friends and renew acquantences with old. Keep in mind this site is populated by friends who've never met.


Facing south down the beach at about 8AM offered this view.










Catfishhoge and TGAFish take a moment from hawkeying their rod tips at the behest of the photagrapher.









After a few hours on the beach, and having no volleyball net the crew moved to a secret pier on that same secret lake.









After a few more hours on the pier, hunger and thrist called and we retreated to a local eatery/drinkery in town for some warmth and sharing of more stories....."Turn around Tom!".......LOL!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks like a good time guys. Man, those pics bring back some memories of wild times on that beach in the 70s. Do they still fly hang gliders off that one big hill there? Riverman


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

RR,
They still hang glide over that beach, but nothing like it was in the '70's. I recall one female glider coming over me about 100 feet up, gliding north along the beach. She was decsending and just after she passed overhead, emitted a scream. Farther down the beach she landed in the top of one of those apple trees that adorn the short dune just above the beach. Apparently she froze when she saw the tree was coming up (she was still almost 200 yds from the tree) and fixated on it, failing to adjust her flight.

She was unhurt.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

So you were down there in the 70s too Whit!!!!! We used to get out of work, load the vans up, drive, arrive, dig a hole and bury a couple of iced kegs in the sand, and do what young adults did in the 70s. Those were some great weekends. Have to dig out some photos of those weekends now. I do remember sitting on top of the first dune in the evenings and watching big fish swim up and down the beach in the first trough. Thanks for the memories Whit. Riverman


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by riverman _
> *So you were down there in the 70s too Whit!!!!! We used to get out of work, load the vans up, drive, arrive, dig a hole and bury a couple of iced kegs in the sand, and do what young adults did in the 70s. *


Whit wasn't a youg adult anymore in the 70's.  

Looks like I missed a good time, but the fishing was better at home. Too bad the crew wasn't down here.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Say, how did Pat do on the river in the past week?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

RR,
Yup, I was there in the '70's and despite what that cur Paul says...........I'm still a young man!!!...........Sorta!.........LOL!

Ralph,
Pat was going to call about going fishing this week, but he didn't. I don't know how he did on the river.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

How did you do last weekend Ralf? Going to pull some plugs tomorrow down there. Riverman 

The guy Im going with hit eight on the bm sunday in 6 hours so I know Gunrod had fish in front of him!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks Whit

Looks like it's time to torture the M-S outing skunk. That beach fishing sure is hit-n-miss.

Still looked like fun


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Kirk

It was tough, but we managed 5 for 5

Copper/chrome was the best in the hardware Dept. and of course eggs in chartreuse. We had nice color and they were quite generous with water. I bet you'll do ok. The first batch was new and about 10 days old the second day.  We stayed up high.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Cool Ralf. Are they still fighting with a run or two or are they just rolling up to the surface? Riverman


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nothing fierce.

Check your pm's


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey guys,
Nice pics...sorry I didn't make it. Homework caught up with me on a friday night and when 5 o'clock rolled around I just put the sleep button. BUT finally exams are over and I am ready to go fishing


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whit1 _
> *RR,
> Yup, I was there in the '70's and despite what that cur Paul says...........I'm still a young man!!!...........Sorta!.........LOL!
> 
> ...


Sorry Milt, I thought I had your number at the trailer but it turns out I left it home.

We had a rain on Tuesday that later froze and snow on top. When my dad left with his 4X4 leaving me with only 2 wheel drive I couldn't even get to the rivers. I had to change hunting spots and come home early since I couldn't even get around up there. It was a mess.

The only fishing I got in was at the beach party. Thanks to all that attended. It was cold but a good time none the less.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Finally got a chance to write up a couple words.

Once again I had a great time at a MS outing. Friday night started with me driving up with no directions (left them at home) just kind of going on faith that I would find the group and signs to Frankfort would be plentiful. I was greeted to the area with a surreal vision of lights shredding through the pine trees near Crystal mountain as they made snow at night. It was spectacular for some reason.

Arrived in town and found the Villa marine bar. Great perch dinner and a couple of pops with the boys. Danno was even nice enough to lose a couple pool games to me. The group broke up around 9:30 which was a bit to early for me so I decided to investigate the town. Went to the bar in Elberta for some Black and tans and ended up meeting a couple waitresses from Villa marine and we all went back to Franfurt again. Met up with a guy who mates a charter boat up there and we talked big lake fishing until the bell rang at 2. Realized I had forgot to check into my motel and when I got there the office was closed. The manager had left an envelope with my name and the key taped to the door. Man I love up north

Saturday morning was one of the great things about this group. I had gone up with only 2 rods. Thats it. No tackle. no line. I was hoping to hit the tackle shop in the morning but it was closed. I basically had guys lining up to offer me their extra gear to use. Just natural for this group.

Enjoyed the beach party and the skating rink we fished from which everyone was trying to tell me was a pier Crystal lake was a bit more comfortable and the conversation was top notch. Splitshot was sharing his favorite methods of catching steelies on 4 wt rods and Toto shared his successes fishing near the Platte weir.  .

Thanks to Toto, Danno, and Whit for sharing their little piece of heaven with me. Truly a great part of the state.

It was great to see new and old faces.

One last note. Got pulled over by a state trooper for speeding just out of Beulah. He asked me what I was doing in the area and I told him about the weekend. he handed me back my info and wished me a safe trip home. Again, I love up north!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

P.S. Hey Milt,
If you notice there's a big wad of cash in my hands. While I would trust these guys with my life when it comes to some things..... Money I'm a countin!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Tom,
I assumed the cash was a tip for the photographer! No?..........LOL!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

It was a good time, even though it was pretty cold, the fire managed to warm our bodies, if not out spirits. One of these days we'll even manage a fish at one of these things. Now for the winter ice outing.........


----------

